# Cash for Clunkers in Canada



## timd (Jul 30, 2009)

I've started an online petition which I fully intend on submitting to the Canadian Government.

The US has started a Cash for Clunkers program this summer. In early July 2009, the Canadian government said they are looking into the Idea. More like sitting on it.

I truly believe Canada needs this program. It will help mother nature with lower and cleaner auto emissions into our air and water and it should give a boost to the auto sector. I think a lot of Canadians, including myself, are waiting for this program to cash in and get a great deal on a newer car.

Please visit my petition and sign at

Cash for Clunkers Program in Canada Online Petition

Thank you for your time,

Tim D


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

*Scrap-it Program in BC*

There already is a Scrap it program in B.C. 

The last thing we need is yet another overly bureaucratic program of dubious merit "run" out of Ottawa - when the programs already exist in several provinces.

Dollars to doughnuts: any financial benefits for that _may_ accrue to the industry - an industry that has already received far too much in public subsides - would be destroyed poor management, duplication of resources, and inter-provincial bickering of a federal rebate program.


----------



## specialk (Jul 14, 2009)

I think that if they are destroying the cars like they do in the states, it will be an absolutely awful waste of a perfectly good old beater that a low income family or a single mom could use as a grocery getter while they are working to get their finances in order. If the choices are cheap car to put food on the table to feed the kids, or mother nature, I choose feeding the kids. To top it all off, a program designed to "help" people is helping people get deeper into debt with a car payment? Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

"The last thing we need is yet another overly bureaucratic program of dubious merit "run" out of Ottawa - when the programs already exist in several provinces."

Nail on the head!
My tax dollars are going to help someone else buy a car! Great!
Another car industry subsidy.
When will this nonsense ever stop? Of course, never.

As far as environmental benefits;
Energy to manufacture all the new parts and assemble the vehicle.
Energy to transport and crush the old one then melt it down etc.
VS a few miles per gallon/litre gain. I don't think it adds up to a gain for the environment.

Oh, I forgot it adds up to a gain for Government Motors etc.

Sorry to be so harsh, these billions for the auto industry just get me going!


----------



## ChrisR (Jul 13, 2009)

I absolutely agree with Martinv, the proposed "cash-for-clunkers' program has dubious environmental benefit, and is nothing more than a handout of tax dollars.

The biggest problem I have with this idea is that it arbitrarily favors some consumers over others. Why should some guy who has been driving a gas-guzzler for the last 10+ years be entitled to tax-payer money for his new car purchase, when someone who wants to buy their first car is not?


----------



## krackerjack121 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just checked and there is 42 signatures on this petition. I don't think this will catch on. At least I hope not. We don't need another program to waste my tax dollars on.

Rocky


----------



## Jon Chevreau (Apr 4, 2009)

On the weekend, I suggested Cash for Clunkers might be the "salvation of the North American economy." But the fact I confess I bought a new Prius without waiting for a Canadian equivalent suggests many would eventually buy anyhow -- and that all this program does is bring forward sales that would have eventually materialized down the road.

http://network.nationalpost.com/np/...kers-salvation-of-north-american-economy.aspx


----------



## martinv (Apr 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your new vehicle purchase, Jon.
It just might be the most technically advanced car on the road today. Ignoring the "exotics" of course.
Would be most interesting to hear a brief annual "review" of your impressions of this vehicle in the future.


----------



## SavingMaster (Aug 1, 2009)

I eagerly await the opportunity to help someone else pay for a new car.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I feel like I already pay enough in taxes. I don't need the gov't writing anymore cheques on my behalf.

Having said that...I do wish that all cars were electric/hydrogen etc. It really would be so convenient to simply plug my car in at home.

Perhaps one day GM or Chrysler will begin to develop/build them a little more mainstream. The wheels are in motion (pardon the pun), but not to the extent that is wanted yet.

Until then, people will continue to buy Toyota's (which is perfectly fine w me), and I will have no sympathy for any auto maker who doesn't evolve and goes under.


----------



## specialk (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll just wait 5 or 6 years and buy a more fuel efficient car used from one of you guys, after you take a beating in depreciation and can no longer afford the payments because you lost your jobs.


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

This program will be wasting YOUR tax dollars by irresponsible government.


----------



## timd (Jul 30, 2009)

HOT OFF THE PRESS

http://lfpress.ca/newsstand/News/Local/2009/08/19/10508836-sun.html


please read how the auto plants in Canada and US are starting up again!


----------



## canabiz (Apr 4, 2009)

Hyundai Canada is offering up to $1,000 for clunkers towards the purchase of a new Huyndai vehicle.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090819/national/cash_for_clunkers_cda

I think the quality (and subsequent reputation) for the Korean car companies (Hyundai, Kia, Daewoo) has improved a great deal over the years. I and my colleagues are all quite impressed with the Genesis, I wouldn't hesitate to buy it if we can afford it.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

Now that the cash for clunkers program is coming to an end in the US, how will the US government continue burning their newly printed money?

Cash for Refrigerators! No joke.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Just curious if you were still sending your petition around now that the C4C program in the States was brought to a premature end.

Personally I thought it stole future sales away from a true recovery, as our vehicles won't las forever and we will have to buy new ones anyways. If you want people to buy cars, give them jobs, that is the biggest help for the auto industry.

I don't mean this as a personal attack...just giving my opinion. You are more than entitled to yours too. Which is why I was wondering if you were still going to submit your petition...or perhaps you already have...just looking for an update.


----------

